

Why Redditors Are Revolting - r0h1n
http://m.fastcolabs.com/3030288/why-redditors-are-revolting-against-lazy-bourgeois-moderators

======
rvschuilenburg
Our small country of The Netherlands previously used the subreddit
/r/netherlands. Until some mods demoted other mods and started abusing their
powers.

Most active users have moved away from that sub to /r/thenetherlands, but the
sad thing is people who want to learn about our country end up in the wrong
subreddit with a bunch of trolls.

Yes, reddit needs some kind of protection against moderators with ill
intentions.

~~~
brazzy
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quis_custodiet_ipsos_custodes%3...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quis_custodiet_ipsos_custodes%3F)

------
donniezazen

        “Vote brigading," as mass downvoting is called,
         is a pernicious way to undermine a subreddit, as
         Reddit’s algorithm effectively counts 1 downvote
         as much as 10 upvotes.
    

Downvoting can be a dangerous weapon if one who exercises it has nothing to
lose. The most annoying aspect of it is that folks who downvote do take time
to read the comment but not let the user know why he or she is being
downvoted.

------
shric
Disappointed that "Revolting" used as present participle not adjective in post
title.

------
matznerd
There is no mention of the huge change in default subreddits that went live
today?

www.redditblog.com/2014/05/whats-that-lassie-old-defaults-fell.html?m=1

~~~
Nexxxeh
Whoever thought that removing /r/BestOf was a good idea should be put into the
dungeon. I hope that dungeon already houses whoever put 2XC on the defaults.

I understand wanting to put forwards a more gender-balanced mix. To do it in
such a ridiculously ham-fisted way shows no knowledge of either the subreddits
they're promoting or the Reddit community as a whole.

2XC [doesn't want to be a
default]([http://www.reddit.com/r/TwoXChromosomes/comments/24z7fe/poll...](http://www.reddit.com/r/TwoXChromosomes/comments/24z7fe/poll_because_im_curious_do_you_think/)),
and it's place in the defaults will likely be corrosive to the community it
already has. And half of the population aren't welcome there anyway (unless
one toes a very specific line).

Plus Creepy, NoSleep and Philosophy? Seriously? I think Reddit's admin are
utterly disconnected from the Reddit gen pop.

~~~
mynewwork
Is putting 2XC on default perhaps a strategic move in response to the rise of
tumblr?

Tumblr has a pretty large number of very-active posters across a broad range
of feminism/lgbt/racism/etc blogs. Basically if you can come up with something
that can be discriminated against, there is probably an active tumblr blog
about it.

Assuming it doesn't alienate too many other users, pulling in that very-active
userbase might be a lucrative move for Reddit/Conde Nast.

------
n0rm
These people have apparently never seen /r/spacedicks.

Wow. This made Time?

Conde Nast must have _expanded_ its influence.

~~~
maxerickson
Reddit is not part of Conde Nast, it is an independent company owned by the
same parent company as Conde Nast, Advance Publications.

